# error: [drm:pid1280:gen6_gt_check_fifodbg] *ERROR* MMIO read or write has been dropped 2



## balanga (Mar 23, 2019)

Having just run `dmesg` I get the above error repeated dozens of times. Has anyone else seen this?

I'm running 12.0-RELEASE-p3 FreeBSD 12.0-RELEASE-p3 GENERIC  amd64 and there doesn't appear to be any problems.


----------

